# computer won't detect cd rom drive on boot up



## ydanr (Dec 28, 2011)

im trying to reinstall windows xp on my computer. when the computer boots up it doesn't detect a cd rom drive. How can i get the computer to detect it. I have a dvd and a cd attached but it wont get either one. ive tried setting cd as first boot but it won't even detect it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card brand and model
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for 12v line voltages and temperatures and post them

have you checked the disk in another computer to be sure there is not a problem with it

are they listed ok in the bios


----------



## ydanr (Dec 28, 2011)

my computer is a

HpIntel pentium 4 cpu 2.40Ghz, 
511M system ram,
512K cache ram
video card ia a Geforce 4 agp8x 64m model #370033B
power supply is a 50/60hz 5Amp 100 -120 v
the mother board is im assuming is by Durango

i couldn't find the line voltage, but i tried a cd rom from another computer and it is not detecting it neither.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the side off the case and look at the label on the side of the psu for the details

what model hp is it

is it the original power supply

check the motherboard for bad caps

Badcaps.net - How To Identify


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Are you saying you can't boot to the drive or that in Windows you can't see the drive and if the latter, do they show in Device manager?


----------



## ydanr (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't boot to the drive, right now there is nothing on the hard drive. when I try to load the windows cd it boots up but without cd rom support it detects the hard drive and floppy disk but wont recongnize the cd.. It is the same one I was using previously before I formatted the drive.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is the drive seen by the bios


----------



## ydanr (Dec 28, 2011)

Dai:

its a Hewlert-Packard SN # SN-USV3310CK9 and the product # 301072-999 and It is the original power supply. I'm going to your site to see how to identify bad caps.

Dai: No it doesn't show it in the Bios it shows ide and floppy only. I tried a different cd and it doesn't show it in the bios either.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a new data cable on it,until it is seen by the bios it will not be seen anywhere


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Make sure the IDE cable is plugged in correctly and the red stripe on the cable is facing towards the power plug. And the other ends red stripe is facing the same direction as the other IDE cables towards pin #1 and it is snug into the motherboard. Make sure the power plug is plugged in. Change the jumper pin settings on the CD/DVD drives so they are both *CS *(Cable Select) or one is *Master *and one is *Slave*. Make sure that you can press the eject button to eject the tray (correct power to the drive) Switch drives around on the chain. Try removing one of the CD/DVD drives in the chain. Check back in Bios after each change and make sure the drive is showing up there.


----------



## ydanr (Dec 28, 2011)

I tried two different data cables and they both sounded 4 0r 5 beebs when booting. Im assuming the cables were not the right ones for this computer. Are there many different data cables for cds and dvds, the ones I've tried work in other computers.

And as for the cables, I checked to make sure they were on pin 1 and secure, and also tried moving the jumper from master to csel.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do the cables have the

blue grey and black plugs

set as

master on the black

slave on the grey

check the bios beeps here

Bios - BIOS Central


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You would not get beeps from using the wrong IDE cable. It sounds like you are either plugging it into the wrong IDE slot on the motherboard, or you are unplugging something else in the process.


----------

